# Where to buy containers?



## Beccaamanda6289 (Nov 25, 2015)

:thumbdown:   Hi everyone! I have just started making body scrubs for myself and decided I'd love to turn it into a business! I'm planning on making the following:

*Lipbalms 
*Body butter
*Body scrubs
*Lip scrubs

Can anyone recommend some cheap containers that I can buy in the UK? I like the look of the clear plastic ones with a black or aluminium lid but I can't find any based in the UK that are a reasonable price

moved


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 25, 2015)

I know you are excited and you mean well, but you really need to learn more about the craft before you start a business.


----------



## Beccaamanda6289 (Nov 25, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> I know you are excited and you mean well, but you really need to learn more about the craft before you start a business.


Thanks for your reply but I have researched it well. I have made these products using a lot of different recipes and have trialled them on myself. I am insured and am in the process of getting my products tested. I have everything I need I'm just looking to buy some new containers as the ones I have run out and I'm looking for a different style. I find it very strange that you have already assumed I know nothing about this when this is my first post!!!



dixiedragon said:


> I know you are excited and you mean well, but you really need to learn more about the craft before you start a business.


Thanks for your reply but I have researched it well. I have made these products using a lot of different recipes and have trialled them on myself. I am insured and am in the process of getting my products tested. I have everything I need I'm just looking to buy some new containers as the ones I have run out and I'm looking for a different style. I find it very rude and ignorant that you have already assumed I know nothing about this when this is my first post!!! Can I also add that I have been running my own, very successful beauty salon for the past 5 years so I know a hell of a lot about the beauty industry and how to run a business.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 25, 2015)

"...I have *just started* making body scrubs..."

This is the reason upon which Dixie based her reply. And honestly, what Dixie explained is what I was thinking too. If you had initially shared what you did in posts 3 and 4, I suspect the conversation might have taken a different direction.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 25, 2015)

Ladies let's state that making scrubs is the easiest thing possible,  I am making this thingy for years , but preserving it is a problem.  It should be preserved pretty well and with two of them for oil and water.  
Good luck in your new adventure, it is not for sissies you know that .  In Canada I need to have registered every product in Health Canada and labeled properly and it is not easy.  I had seen people talking that registering the product in EU is even more complicated, and you have to pay for every test


----------



## kumudini (Nov 25, 2015)

I wish we had a thumbs down option so we can quietly show our disapproval. How can anyone go from ' I just started making products for myself ' to ' I know the ins and outs of business ' within 3 posts? 1. You could've been clear in the very first post 2. You could've just skipped the whole business thing and asked for shopping recommendations. This is a very helpful place but newcomers please understand, no one is obligated to help you. It's out of their kind heart that they help and guide. Also, no one knows your bio except you. Any 'assumptions' are based on the info you provide.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 25, 2015)

Kumudini, if one takes time to browse the boards , all answers are here, and more,  I was a lurker for a year before I joined the forum,  ) all answers are here)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2015)

Beccaamanda6289 said:


> Thanks for your reply but I have researched it well. I have made these products using a lot of different recipes and have trialled them on myself. I am insured and am in the process of getting my products tested. I have everything I need I'm just looking to buy some new containers as the ones I have run out and I'm looking for a different style. I find it very strange that you have already assumed I know nothing about this when this is my first post!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply but I have researched it well. I have made these products using a lot of different recipes and have trialled them on myself. I am insured and am in the process of getting my products tested. I have everything I need I'm just looking to buy some new containers as the ones I have run out and I'm looking for a different style. I find it very rude and ignorant that you have already assumed I know nothing about this when this is my first post!!! Can I also add that I have been running my own, very successful beauty salon for the past 5 years so I know a hell of a lot about the beauty industry and how to run a business.




As DeeAnna stated, the more you tell people, the less people will have to read in to things.  Stating that you just started making products and not saying any more will of course mean that people can only operate on the only information that they have - it is not assuming, but rather going on what you tell us.  On another note, you cannot dictate what advice people give to you as long as their replies do not contravene the terms of using the site.

However, personal attacks (such as saying some one is being rude and ignorant) are very much against the rules.  Please do familiarise yourself with them as ignorance of the rules is not an excuse for breaking them.


----------



## Relle (Nov 28, 2015)

kumudini said:


> I wish we had a thumbs down option so we can quietly show our disapproval. How can anyone go from ' I just started making products for myself ' to ' I know the ins and outs of business ' within 3 posts? 1. You could've been clear in the very first post 2. You could've just skipped the whole business thing and asked for shopping recommendations. This is a very helpful place but newcomers please understand, no one is obligated to help you. It's out of their kind heart that they help and guide. Also, no one knows your bio except you. Any 'assumptions' are based on the info you provide.


 
We do have a thumbs down smiley :thumbdown:, so what we could do, when we read these type of posts is to edit it and put it in the title to show disapproval, then as members ,you can choose to reply or not. If you think this is a good idea, let us know.


----------



## paillo (Nov 28, 2015)

Yes, Relle, I think that's a great idea!

Ditto on the responses that if you don't give us enough information about your experience and given your intimation that you're new to this, you shouldn't be surprised that you didn't get enthusiastic replies. Hopefully lesson learned?


----------



## Relle (Nov 29, 2015)

OK, so here is what we have a thumbs down smilie on the beginning of the post. I couldn't ad it to the title.


----------



## Dahila (Nov 29, 2015)

:thumbdown:





Relle said:


> We do have a thumbs down smiley :thumbdown:, so what we could do, when we read these type of posts is to edit it and put it in the title to show disapproval, then as members ,you can choose to reply or not. If you think this is a good idea, let us know.









 we do


----------

